# Silverside time



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/16)

Got myself a nice slab of corned beef sitting in the crock pot. Going to go well with some white sauce :icon_drool2:

Corned beeef
Malt vinegar
Onion cut in halfs
Black peppercorns
Cloves
Bayleaves
Thyme
Sugar


----------



## Curly79 (14/5/16)

Nice one. I bloody love corned beef. Havnt had it in years. Enjoy Stu. [emoji106]


----------



## Airgead (14/5/16)

Love a nice corned beef. Our butcher cures his own. Beautiful.


----------



## Moad (14/5/16)

Same recipe I use to boil, a mate told me to slow cook it just last week. Will pick one up this weekend to try this! Enjoy


----------



## glen (14/5/16)

Moad said:


> Same recipe I use to boil, a mate told me to slow cook it just last week. Will pick one up this weekend to try this! Enjoy


I read that as "...mate told me to slow cook it for a week" and thought - that's a bit of overkill. Reminds me of my late father's (a butcher) advice to his customers about putting a stone in with it...


----------



## Bribie G (14/5/16)

Former lady friend used to cut the corners off the piece of silverside - I asked her why she did that - more even heat penetration or something?

She did it because that was the way her mother used to cook it. Out of interest she asked her aged mother why.

Apparently they were very poor during the 1950s and it was the only way she could get the beef to fit into the only larger sized cooking pot she had.


----------



## Mardoo (14/5/16)

Our butcher growing up used to make his corned beef out of brisket. Damn I miss that!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/16)

Got home and the house smelt fantastic, the smell of the vinegar, herbs and spices form the crock pot filled the house

Could not help myself and pulled it out and cut the end off, then put it back in the pot to cool slowly

Fark me, couldnt even cut it it was that soft. Feel away from my fork

Was nice and peppery with the spices in the back ground. Would go fantastic with a dark port or stout or this bottle of Cab Sav h34r:


----------



## GABBA110360 (14/5/16)

the old corned dog eh!
looks nice I like pickled pork probably more !


----------



## niftinev (14/5/16)

luv a nice piece of corn dog, boiled spuds, cabbage, white sauce and fresh pepper


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/16)

GABBA110360 said:


> the old corned dog eh!
> looks nice I like pickled pork probably more !


Last year I was buying hands of pickled pork for about $9kg

Used to bake it slowly...... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/16)

Actually..... I am kicking myself. That piece would have been PERFECT for making jerky. Very little fat through the meat with just a thin layer on the outside

Anyway...next time


----------



## manticle (14/5/16)

Nice.
Made one recently when my partner's aunt visited the apple island- similar recipe, turned out well. Similar recipe to above. No white sauce - was part of a ploughman's lunch with various mustards and I have very bad memories of my mum's white sauce which was very similar to clag but less nice.

Just grabbed mine from coles but very interested in curing my own.

Got plans for various cured meats this winter so I might add this in to the mix.


----------



## madpierre06 (14/5/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Got myself a nice slab of corned beef sitting in the crock pot. Going to go well with some white sauce :icon_drool2:
> 
> Corned beeef
> Malt vinegar
> ...


Night #2...corned beef fritters.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/16)

manticle said:


> \was part of a ploughman's lunch with various mustards


Stop it....Stop it now









I am thinking whole grain mustard and toasted slabs of sourdough......and silverside


----------



## manticle (14/5/16)

Pint, cheddar, corned beef, mustard, thick crusty bread....

You know you want to.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/16)

manticle said:


> Pint, cheddar, corned beef, mustard, thick crusty bread....
> 
> You know you want to.


Well thats breakfast sorted


----------



## manticle (14/5/16)

Mine was sorted from 'pint'.


----------



## Moad (14/5/16)

Can you smoke corned beef?


----------



## manticle (14/5/16)

You can smoke anything but it may not get you high.


----------



## Camo6 (14/5/16)

The only time the Keen's mustard powder comes out in my house is for silverside. Great big dollops of it that brings tears to the eyes and makes my nose feel like I just spent a weekend with Keith Richards.
The next morning cold, thin slices of the leftovers on toast with thick butter and dijon. Yummo.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/16)

Moad said:


> Can you smoke corned beef?


I have made shit loads of jerky from corned beef, and smoked it

The answer to your question is not can you smoke it, but when are you going to smoke it

Easy pastrami is skinned sllverside rolled in chilli. pepper & spices and slow smoked. :icon_drool2:

You know you want to.


----------



## AJS2154 (14/5/16)

I absolutely love corned beef too. It would be the main course on my last meal......Tassie muscles in tomato sauce would kick off. Chocolate self saucing pudding to finish.

I cook mine with same recipe, but use brown sugar and some balsamic vinegar sometimes. Corned beef is wonderful out of the pressure cooker. Cook it up, release the pressure and toss in a dozen small potatoes in their jackets.

Traditional white sauce of course (i grate a little nutmeg in my white sauce also).


----------



## tugger (14/5/16)

My local has the corned beef all vacuum sealed ready to sous vide. 
10 hours at 70c does the trick.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/16)

AJS2154 said:


> ..Tassie muscles in tomato sauce would kick off. Chocolate self saucing pudding to finish.


Muscels steamed in white wine then a good tomato sauce* to mix it thru at the end done in wok

* fresh toms cut chunky and herbs


----------



## Mardoo (14/5/16)

chuck a bit of bacon in with the tomato sauce and be sure to steam them in dry riesling...unreal...


----------



## manticle (14/5/16)

Bacon? How could bacon...oh right. Yeah bacon.

Answers most questions satisfactorily.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/16)

Mardoo said:


> chuck a bit of bacon in with the tomato sauce and be sure to steam them in dry riesling...unreal...


I know bacon goes with everything, but sometimes you dont need it

Muscles, steamed in a good white wine

Fresh ripe tomato's diced, some olive oil, bit of tomato paste

Fresh basil, oregano, diced onion/shallots

Throw all that in when the muscles have started to open

You know the rest


The rest is history


----------



## manticle (14/5/16)

Mussels
Muscles
Apostrophes


----------



## AJS2154 (15/5/16)

I realised after my post the spelling of mussels was incorrect. I hoped it would go unnoticed. Alas......no. 

Happy Sunday. I am making a kolsch today. Love brew days.


----------



## wynnum1 (15/5/16)

What about Corned Beef Hash in the oven with a few eggs.


----------



## Danwood (15/5/16)

manticle said:


> Mussels
> Muscles
> Apostrophes


Thankyou !

My inner pedant cries every time I read this thread. I don't even like ******* mussels !


----------



## Camo6 (15/5/16)

Danwood said:


> I don't even like ******* mussels !


They can come in handy for opening stubborn jars of muscles though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/5/16)

Considering mussels are mostly just muscle


----------



## jyo (15/5/16)

My mum used to slice the leftover silverside nice and thin, dip it in a pancake typed batter with cracked black pepper and fry it in butter and lard until crispy and golden.

Bit of salt or tomato sauce...

Holy shit balls, Batman.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/5/16)

I am so going to try that 

Unfortuantly mine is that tender that it breaks up as soon as you cut it so you cant really do thin slices


----------



## jyo (15/5/16)

Yeah, I used to really look forward to it the next day for breakfast.

What if you cut it with the grain?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/5/16)

jyo said:


> What if you cut it with the grain?


Wont make much difference, it literally falls apart


----------



## Camo6 (15/5/16)

jyo said:


> Yeah, I used to really look forward to it the next day for breakfast.
> 
> What if you cut it with the grain?


It'd probably gum up the rollers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/5/16)

Camo6 said:


> It'd probably gum up the rollers.


Good point


----------



## sp0rk (15/5/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have made shit loads of jerky from corned beef, and smoked it


I went to unsalted silverside (fresh from the butcher) for my jerky for a while, but for some reason everyone charges more for it, so I've gone back to normal corned silverside and I just soak it for a few hours to draw out a little of the salt (I'm trying to lower my salt intake and make my jerky as healthy as possible)
Makes the best jerky imho, most other people I know who've made it rave on about using topside and other cuts, but then they try my jerky and rave on about how good it is
Plus it has the bonus of being a bit more chewy, like biltong, not super dry and crumbly like some expensive jerkies made from premium cuts out there are


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/5/16)

Yep.

If you dont use salt in the marinate ( almost impossible I know ) then it will draw some out of the meat

I just slightly freeze a lump of silverside and slice it into 4-5mm slabs, then marinate for as long as possible and dry rub them before drying/smoking


----------



## sp0rk (15/5/16)

I used to par-freeze mine, but I have a small deli slicer now, so I just use that


----------



## GalBrew (15/5/16)

All this talk about silverside.....just went out and bought a big chunk!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/5/16)

Good man


----------



## barls (15/5/16)

i do mine sous vide at 64 for 48hrs. i just put a little brown sugar, a couple of bay leaves and some garlic granules.
i can slice mine as thin as i like after its cooled.


----------



## tugger (15/5/16)

And the leftovers. 
Baked veg gets mashed, beef chopped and mixed with leftover veggies, 
Mash roast veg on top with some cheese. 


corned beef pot pies.


----------



## AJS2154 (15/5/16)

jyo said:


> My mum used to slice the leftover silverside nice and thin, dip it in a pancake typed batter with cracked black pepper and fry it in butter and lard until crispy and golden.
> 
> Bit of salt or tomato sauce...
> 
> Holy shit balls, Batman.


Was your mother from England jyo? That sounds very English......and alarmingly appetising.

My mother used to make what she called apple fritters. That was granny smith apples cored and chopped into small pieces crossways, then dipped into a sweet batter. They were then cooked slowly on a hotplate with butter. They were then served with sugar sprinkled on them. I still make them occasionally. Old favourite.


----------



## tugger (15/5/16)

The finished product was awesome.


----------



## AJS2154 (15/5/16)

Nice!! Looks like great cold weather food.


----------



## GalBrew (15/5/16)

AJS2154 said:


> My mother used to make what she called apple fritters. That was granny smith apples cored and chopped into small pieces crossways, then dipped into a sweet batter. They were then cooked slowly on a hotplate with butter. They were then served with sugar sprinkled on them. I still make them occasionally. Old favourite.


Same here. Very tasty.


----------



## AJS2154 (15/5/16)

Thats intesting Galbrew. Its funny.....hard to imagine other families eating what is considered your own, personal secret recipe. 

I still love them mate. I have even modified the recipe for gluten free cooking. Our daughter is coeliac and we had to modify our old favourites.


----------



## GalBrew (15/5/16)

AJS2154 said:


> Thats intesting Galbrew. Its funny.....hard to imagine other families eating what is considered your own, personal secret recipe.
> 
> I still love them mate. I have even modified the recipe for gluten free cooking. Our daughter is coeliac and we had to modify our old favourites.


It's funny I haven't had them for years, but your post brought it all right back. I used to love them when I was a kid. Might have to whip up a batch myself!


----------



## jyo (16/5/16)

AJS2154 said:


> Was your mother from England jyo? That sounds very English......and alarmingly appetising.
> 
> My mother used to make what she called apple fritters. That was granny smith apples cored and chopped into small pieces crossways, then dipped into a sweet batter. They were then cooked slowly on a hotplate with butter. They were then served with sugar sprinkled on them. I still make them occasionally. Old favourite.


She was born here, but my Nan was born in England and she passed down some old school artery cloggers like this recipe. Loved those silverside fritters :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## AJS2154 (17/5/16)

Where would we be without a good artery clogger now and then. I know the Australian version would substitute the silverside for devon.....now there is a quality food. Devon!


----------



## Coalminer (17/5/16)

sp0rk said:


> I went to unsalted silverside (fresh from the butcher) for my jerky for a while, but for some reason everyone charges more for it, so I've gone back to normal corned silverside and I just soak it for a few hours to draw out a little of the salt (I'm trying to lower my salt intake and make my jerky as healthy as possible)
> Makes the best jerky imho, most other people I know who've made it rave on about using topside and other cuts, but then they try my jerky and rave on about how good it is
> Plus it has the bonus of being a bit more chewy, like biltong, not super dry and crumbly like some expensive jerkies made from premium cuts out there are


Spork has hit on the right solution......Rehydrate


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/5/16)

mm....re-hydrated jerky :lol:


----------



## sp0rk (17/5/16)

Coalminer said:


> Spork has hit on the right solution......Rehydrate


Before I dry it 

Though, I worked with a guy at Telstra who did a bit of long distance hiking & trekking.
He got me to make him a big batch of jerky before one of his trips, he was boiling up the jerky with noodles, dried peas & beans to make some type of noodle soup
I'm thinking I might actually give that a go some time on motorbiking trips


----------



## wynnum1 (17/5/16)

That was on cut throat kitchen epidsode with turkey jerky that it could be put in pressure cooker to rehydrate quickly.


----------



## Crakkers (17/5/16)

sp0rk said:


> Though, I worked with a guy at Telstra who did a bit of long distance hiking & trekking.


You _worked _at Telstra? Streuth! I was with them for 23 years and I don't remember doing anything like that!


----------

